# Rare, Hard to get species?!



## penngomifan (Apr 4, 2017)

Curious what are some of the rare hard to get species in the hobby?  How about New species that have yet to become of abundance in the hobby?  Back when I was a Teen it seems some of the NOW hard to finds were not so much so.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## nicodimus22 (Apr 4, 2017)

The most _expensive_ I've seen is Xenesthis sp. blue. Not sure if that means that they're really rare, but often that is the case with supply and demand.



400 bucks. 

Also Brachypelma schroderi. I'd give you a price, but I can't find a single place that has them.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## boina (Apr 4, 2017)

Expensive/rare in Europe: Thrigmopoeus psychedelicus 2i: 135 Euro
And:
Pamphobeteus sp. solaris 0.1: 600 Euro!!!

Also rare in Europe: Aphonopelma everything, except seemanni. Somehow they don't make it across to Europe. I want an A. moderatum - have been looking for 5 years, never seen one for sale anywhere.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## The Grym Reaper (Apr 4, 2017)

Typhochlaena seladonia
Chilobrachys sp. "electric blue"
Thrigmopoeus psychedelicus

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## johnny quango (Apr 4, 2017)

Not really expensive but rare 
Thrixopelma sp cajamarca 
Thrixopelma cyaneolum (males don't exist) if you don't believe me take a poll of T cyaneolum owners and ask male or female then sit back and watch.

Other rare species here in Europe have been mentioned although the prices are different from country to country

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## grayzone (Apr 4, 2017)

penngomifan said:


> Curious what are some of the rare hard to get species in the hobby?  How about New species that have yet to become of abundance in the hobby?  Back when I was a Teen it seems some of the NOW hard to finds were not so much so.


Finally.. a member who thinks like me.  I took a break from keeping for a couple years, and now that im back all i see is the same old stuff. 
Id love to figure out the steps i need to take to get some more rare/exotic sp stateside and get them circulating/recirculating into the hobby

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DrowsyLids (Apr 4, 2017)

I believe there is a newish Poecilotheria sp that was discovered and is not available in the hobby. Poecilotheria rajaei. And +1 to the other posts. There was also a thread not too long ago about a purple baboon sp that was discovered and it isn't available or even published yet to my knowledge. I don't know a great deal about that kind of stuff though


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Apr 4, 2017)

I don't know if this _Theraphosidae _is worth the money they ask, but IMO not so common indeed. The name, 'rufus', cracks me up because reminds me of an ignorant and lovely U.S redneck farmer.

'rufus'... muahahahah :-s

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Paiige (Apr 4, 2017)

Typhochlaena seladonia

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## grayzone (Apr 4, 2017)

Chris LXXIX said:


> I don't know if this _Theraphosidae _is worth the money they ask, but IMO not so common indeed. The name, 'rufus', cracks me up because reminds me of an ignorant and lovely U.S redneck farmer.
> 
> 'rufus'... muahahahah :-s


Very beautiful spider indeed. I sae these the other day and want to place an order


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Apr 4, 2017)

grayzone said:


> Very beautiful spider indeed. I sae these the other day and want to place an order


I don't know, man. Rare are rare, and, starting from the point that personal tastes are always different and varies, I tell you that on my aesthetic book that arboreal isn't worth that money (again, aside for the rare part).

Btw you wanted to order one from a U.S seller, or by TSS? :-s


----------



## grayzone (Apr 4, 2017)

I see them here for like 170 and just shot a pm asking about prices on multiples. Id hate to order one and it be male when theyre that expensive and that uncommon ya know?

Im also going to try like hell to find 
Phormingochilus sp. Sabah blue, but unfortunately im getting no response yet from the people who have them.
Im unsure if theyre even stateside.

Id order from any part of the map. I dont care where they come from haha. I just dont know how the import/export stuff works for the average american hobbiest

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## EulersK (Apr 4, 2017)

grayzone said:


> Finally.. a member who thinks like me.  I took a break from keeping for a couple years, and now that im back all i see is the same old stuff.
> Id love to figure out the steps i need to take to get some more rare/exotic sp stateside and get them circulating/recirculating into the hobby


Seems like importing from Europe would be the easiest way. But that's a large startup cost as far as I understand it.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Apr 4, 2017)

grayzone said:


> Id order from any part of the map. I dont care where they come from haha. I just dont know how the import/export stuff works for the average american hobbiest


Ah ah

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Apr 4, 2017)

EulersK said:


> Seems like importing from Europe would be the easiest way. But that's a large startup cost as far as I understand it.


Yes I think that as well. And futile if someone isn't seriously in the trade. That's IMO one of the reasons why certain T's prices in the U.S increase like John Holmes manly parts: that _Theraphosidae_, priced in UK £ 299, are circa, more or less, $ 380.
Now obviously a U.S seller can't sell that at that price...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jeff23 (Apr 4, 2017)

Here in the USA

Psalmopoeus Emeraldus
Psalmopoeus victorii
Psalmopoeus langenbucheri
Aphonopelma moorei
Thrixopelma cyaneolum

And I can't ever see these two available even though they come from the USA/Mexico and users post pictures sometimes.
Aphonopelma bicoloratum
Aphonopelma moderatum

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Jeff23 (Apr 4, 2017)

boina said:


> Expensive/rare in Europe: Thrigmopoeus psychedelicus 2i: 135 Euro
> And:
> Pamphobeteus sp. solaris 0.1: 600 Euro!!!
> 
> Also rare in Europe: Aphonopelma everything, except seemanni. Somehow they don't make it across to Europe. I want an A. moderatum - have been looking for 5 years, never seen one for sale anywhere.


I don't know about Germany.  But the crazy thing is when I couldn't found Aphonopelma bicoloratum here, I saw it for sale on multiple sites in the UK so somehow they get there.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## grayzone (Apr 4, 2017)

EulersK said:


> Seems like importing from Europe would be the easiest way. But that's a large startup cost as far as I understand it.


Id have to do some research  and weigh the pros and cons.  I


Chris LXXIX said:


> Yes I think that as well. And futile if someone isn't seriously in the trade. That's IMO one of the reasons why certain T's prices in the U.S increase like John Holmes manly parts: that _Theraphosidae_, priced in UK £ 299, are circa, more or less, $ 380.
> Now obviously a U.S seller can't sell that at that price...


If at all haha. I mean, a well named vendor may be able to sell small numbers to avid enthusiasts ( id gladly pay 300$ or so on a couple Phormingochilus sp. Sabah Blue right now for example) but a normal guy like me would lose big time financially even if i successfully bred the sp.
Anybody who ive done business with would tell ya i like giving stuff away and have even paid to ship other members free stuff.
I just do it for fun, not for profit

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Moakmeister (Apr 4, 2017)

Aphonopelma bicoloratum. None on the Classifieds from what I can see.


----------



## viper69 (Apr 4, 2017)

boina said:


> Expensive/rare in Europe: Thrigmopoeus psychedelicus 2i: 135 Euro
> And:
> Pamphobeteus sp. solaris 0.1: 600 Euro!!!
> 
> Also rare in Europe: Aphonopelma everything, except seemanni. Somehow they don't make it across to Europe. I want an A. moderatum - have been looking for 5 years, never seen one for sale anywhere.



Look like a Hog Island Boa in your avatar...is it?


----------



## viper69 (Apr 5, 2017)

grayzone said:


> have even paid to ship other members free stuff


I've have some stuff to ship...I didn't know you had a shipping business

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## viper69 (Apr 5, 2017)

nicodimus22 said:


> The most _expensive_ I've seen is Xenesthis sp. blue. Not sure if that means that they're really rare, but often that is the case with supply and demand.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


<edit> is going to have Ts available that are going to be new to BOTH the USA and the EU!! Now that's nice for a change!


----------



## viper69 (Apr 5, 2017)

grayzone said:


> Finally.. a member who thinks like me.  I took a break from keeping for a couple years, and now that im back all i see is the same old stuff.
> Id love to figure out the steps i need to take to get some more rare/exotic sp stateside and get them circulating/recirculating into the hobby


Money, importing and some good contacts in the EU is what you need.


----------



## nicodimus22 (Apr 5, 2017)

viper69 said:


> Arachnoiden is going to have Ts available that are going to be new to BOTH the USA and the EU!! Now that's nice for a change!


Details, man. When and what?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## viper69 (Apr 5, 2017)

DrowsyLids said:


> I believe there is a newish Poecilotheria sp that was discovered and is not available in the hobby. Poecilotheria rajaei. And +1 to the other posts. There was also a thread not too long ago about a purple baboon sp that was discovered and it isn't available or even published yet to my knowledge. I don't know a great deal about that kind of stuff though


That Poki is "newish" hit the news 4 years ago.  Where's the info on this purple baboon??

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## viper69 (Apr 5, 2017)

nicodimus22 said:


> Details, man. When and what?


April, and that's all I can say. Some are on the website, like
*Xenesthis sp.” light” *

It's nice to see that there are some worldwide firsts for a change, instead of the USA always chasing/relying on the EU.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Apr 5, 2017)

boina said:


> Also rare in Europe: Aphonopelma everything, except seemanni. Somehow they don't make it across to Europe. I want an A. moderatum - have been looking for 5 years, never seen one for sale anywhere.


Can't help for the _A.moderatum_ but TSS has a nice _A.chalcodes_ available :-s

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JoshDM020 (Apr 5, 2017)

Chris LXXIX said:


> I don't know if this _Theraphosidae _is worth the money they ask, but IMO not so common indeed. The name, 'rufus', cracks me up because reminds me of an ignorant and lovely U.S redneck farmer.
> 
> 'rufus'... muahahahah :-s


I like it because it says "Mr Stretchy Pants"

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Apr 5, 2017)

JoshDM020 said:


> I like it because it says "Mr Stretchy Pants"


Yeah, if you continue to keep an eye on TSS 'descriptions' (just for fun, I know you lives in the U.S so sadly you can't order from those, unless with the right papers) you would laugh, lol. Once I remember a 'rant' about a certain 'Baboon' temperament that cracked me up :-s

Here another, ah ah (and btw I disagree, genus _Hysterocrates _aren't that baddy)

l

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## DrowsyLids (Apr 5, 2017)

viper69 said:


> That Poki is "newish" hit the news 4 years ago.  Where's the info on this purple baboon??


I think it suffices an answer to OP's question since it's not in abundance in the hobby yet. There was a thread posted by @KezyGLA a few months ago with a short video of the bab. I don't have any other info on it


----------



## boina (Apr 5, 2017)

Jeff23 said:


> I don't know about Germany.  But the crazy thing is when I couldn't found Aphonopelma bicoloratum here, I saw it for sale on multiple sites in the UK so somehow they get there.


I know one single vendor who has A. bicoloratum slings and he got them from the UK... that counts as rare in my book

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## boina (Apr 5, 2017)

viper69 said:


> Look like a Hog Island Boa in your avatar...is it?


May I introduce: Esmeralda, 6 year old Hog Island Boa . You were absolutely right.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## penngomifan (Apr 5, 2017)

grayzone said:


> Finally.. a member who thinks like me.  I took a break from keeping for a couple years, and now that im back all i see is the same old stuff.
> Id love to figure out the steps i need to take to get some more rare/exotic sp stateside and get them circulating/recirculating into the hobby


Hahaha Yeah man me to!! Feel the same as you.... Right now I am only at two Tarantulas, but am waiting on a reptile show to see if check out the vendors, I may just have to meet up and check out some hobbyist collection out here...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The Grym Reaper (Apr 5, 2017)

Chris LXXIX said:


> Yeah, if you continue to keep an eye on TSS 'descriptions' (just for fun, I know you lives in the U.S so sadly you can't order from those, unless with the right papers) you would laugh, lol. Once I remember a 'rant' about a certain 'Baboon' temperament that cracked me up :-s
> 
> Here another, ah ah (and btw I disagree, genus _Hysterocrates _aren't that baddy)
> 
> http://www.thespidershop.co.uk/hysterocrates-cameroon-p-2854.html


The commonly refer to B. albopilosum (Honduran/Hobby) as "Pube Hair" as well

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## creepa (Apr 5, 2017)

What i have been looking at here in Europe is Ornithoctoninae sp. Vietnam highland..., these are rare and expensive over here.


----------



## creepa (Apr 5, 2017)

grayzone said:


> Im also going to try like hell to find
> Phormingochilus sp. Sabah blue, but unfortunately im getting no response yet from the people who have them.
> Im unsure if theyre even stateside.


Thats a beautiful species to...!!

But first i would like to see a complete and full revision on the genera Omothimus, Cyriopagopus and Phormingochilus...

They realy need to clear this up because i have the idea that the name Phormingochilus only is worth half of the price.
In the paper of Smith and Jacobi is stated that the differences between Phormingochilus and Omothymus is so small that they could be the same...


----------



## penngomifan (Apr 5, 2017)

Love the replies, def some good looking Tarantulas.


----------



## basin79 (Apr 5, 2017)

Chris LXXIX said:


> Yeah, if you continue to keep an eye on TSS 'descriptions' (just for fun, I know you lives in the U.S so sadly you can't order from those, unless with the right papers) you would laugh, lol. Once I remember a 'rant' about a certain 'Baboon' temperament that cracked me up :-s
> 
> Here another, ah ah (and btw I disagree, genus _Hysterocrates _aren't that baddy)
> 
> l


Their April Fool was a good one.

Reactions: Funny 6 | Love 1


----------



## MetalMan2004 (Apr 5, 2017)

creepa said:


> But first i would like to see a complete and full revision on the genera Omothimus, Cyriopagopus and Phormingochilus...


Thats the main reason I haven't plopped down the cash on some of these more rare Ts.  I'd hate to buy a couple of T sp#1, only to find out that T sp #1 is really sp #2.

Plus I haven't had the time to do enough research myself to be clear enough on whats what.... There are so many details!


----------



## Jeff23 (Apr 5, 2017)

Shampain88 said:


> *Psalmopoeus victori looks like an Avic* £105 for a sling


But it would hopefully be an avic with that edge to the personality like other Psalms.  I would probably fall victim to this purchase in the USA.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## grayzone (Apr 5, 2017)

creepa said:


> Thats a beautiful species to...!!
> 
> But first i would like to see a complete and full revision on the genera Omothimus, Cyriopagopus and Phormingochilus...
> 
> ...


 no doubt. It it seems to be very mixed up. Im a fan of asian arboreal and read all i can on them, but nothing ever seems to make sense.
It seems a lot of females are actual sp, while the males are hobby form of another locale which could subsequently be creating morphs/hybrids?
 With the Phormingochilus sp. Sabah Blue, in particular, i know there is a striking resemblance to P everetti (another gem) and i actually questioned itbin the Q/D section

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## creepa (Apr 5, 2017)

MetalMan2004 said:


> Thats the main reason I haven't plopped down the cash on some of these more rare Ts.  I'd hate to buy a couple of T sp#1, only to find out that T sp #1 is really sp #2.
> 
> Plus I haven't had the time to do enough research myself to be clear enough on whats what.... There are so many details!


As long as sp. 1 and sp. 2,3,4,5 etc. are completly different looking you are safe...

For example Cyriopagopus sp. Sumatran tiger vs. Cyriopagopus sp. Hatihati...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## creepa (Apr 5, 2017)

grayzone said:


> no doubt. It it seems to be very mixed up. Im a fan of asian arboreal and read all i can on them, but nothing ever seems to make sense.
> It seems a lot of females are actual sp, while the males are hobby form of another locale which could subsequently be creating morphs/hybrids?
> With the Phormingochilus sp. Sabah Blue, in particular, i know there is a striking resemblance to P everetti (another gem) and i actually questioned itbin the Q/D section


Than we speak the same language man...!

But i am pretty shure that the all the asian arboreals are "clean" and not hybridized...
Here in Europe it is made shure that the first breedings of new species is done by a few people to get the species started.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johnny quango (Apr 5, 2017)

Chris LXXIX said:


> Can't help for the _A.moderatum_ but TSS has a nice _A.chalcodes_ available :-s


I can attest to their beauty I took delivery from them 3 weeks ago in the form of a sub adult female

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## viper69 (Apr 5, 2017)

boina said:


> May I introduce: Esmeralda, 6 year old Hog Island Boa . You were absolutely right.


I own a Hog Island Boa as well. I think they are gorgeous. I love how they change to a hypomelanistic look at night quite frequently.

I don't know about EU, but sadly in the USA, people have been crossing the Hog with normal BCI's in order to get the salmon pinks and orange saddles a bit. The progeny tend to look just like Hogs and sadly unscrupulous dealers sell them as Hogs.


----------



## viper69 (Apr 5, 2017)

Jeff23 said:


> But it would hopefully be an avic with that edge to the personality like other Psalms.  I would probably fall victim to this purchase in the USA.


That's a decent picture, but there's another one out there, a dorsal shot, and the animal basically looks like 2 different Ts fused together. It's pretty amazing. I think these will arrive this year.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## grayzone (Apr 5, 2017)

creepa said:


> Than we speak the same language man...!
> 
> But i am pretty shure that the all the asian arboreals are "clean" and not hybridized...
> Here in Europe it is made shure that the first breedings of new species is done by a few people to get the species started.


So whats up? You guys got a lot of things i want.  Whats it gonna take for you to send me a package?
Or do you know of any reputable sellers who have access to worldwide shipping? Id pay costs on my end if i found somebody capable


----------



## creepa (Apr 5, 2017)

grayzone said:


> So whats up? You guys got a lot of things i want.  Whats it gonna take for you to send me a package


The problem is that i unfortunately dont own/breed the rare species... (yet)
And the few people only sell a few specimes at first. And at that rate it can take e few years to get them going.
I guess they keep the market of rare specimens small at first to keep the price high.


----------



## YagerManJennsen (Apr 5, 2017)

viper69 said:


> That Poki is "newish" hit the news 4 years ago.  Where's the info on this purple baboon??


this is a coincidence, Last night I had a dream that I was wanting a Purple Baboon species.

Guess it just came true.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## viper69 (Apr 5, 2017)

DrowsyLids said:


> I think it suffices an answer to OP's question since it's not in abundance in the hobby yet. There was a thread posted by @KezyGLA a few months ago with a short video of the bab. I don't have any other info on it


I should have been more specific. It's clear our frame of reference/point of entry is different.

Ts that have been described by science but haven't entered the hobby are not "new" to me. Hence my original reply to your post.

There's a few Ts characterized by scientists that are not in the hobby yet, they aren't new to me.


----------



## Bugmom (Apr 5, 2017)

viper69 said:


> I own a Hog Island Boa as well. I think they are gorgeous. I love how they change to a hypomelanistic look at night quite frequently.
> 
> I don't know about EU, but sadly in the USA, people have been crossing the Hog with normal BCI's in order to get the salmon pinks and orange saddles a bit. The progeny tend to look just like Hogs and sadly unscrupulous dealers sell them as Hogs.


That makes me so  But I am staunchly anti-hybridization, period. Especially with species that we don't have a lot of pure lineage of to begin with. Such as true dwarf boas.

Anyway, back to tarantulas. From what I've been told: Importing is expensive and risky. You misspell one thing and Fish & Game can just take that entire order and go "sorry, your loss" and the animals are given to a zoo or whatever... point is, you don't get them, and you're out the cost of the Ts, shipping, and import fees (which vary from species to species, yes, you pay PER SPIDER). Not to mention they can only come into authorized ports of entry. You can't have them delivered to your door, you have to pick them up at the  port, after the package has been inspected.

This is why people try to brown box them (which is illegal and risky for the animals). They don't want or don't have thousands to spend per order. I've seriously considered getting my import permits, but I've heard too many horror stories of people losing money on it. Fish & Game does NOT screw around with imports of plants and wildlife. 

In regards to buying rare Ts, I'm very hesitant to buy anything labeled sp. "_____" if I don't know for sure that it just hasn't been approved through the official channels as a new species. I still see people selling Aphonopelma sp. "whatever" and I'm like... the revision came out last year... I highly doubt there are new species suddenly popping up. That feels very unscrupulous to me and it taints my view of the seller.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magenta (Apr 5, 2017)

Paiige said:


> Typhochlaena seladonia


They're stunning! <3. Last I heard, they were around $700+.

Reactions: Sad 1


----------



## DrowsyLids (Apr 5, 2017)

viper69 said:


> I should have been more specific. It's clear our frame of reference/point of entry is different.
> 
> Ts that have been described by science but haven't entered the hobby are not "new" to me. Hence my original reply to your post.
> 
> There's a few Ts characterized by scientists that are not in the hobby yet, they aren't new to me.


I wouldn't necessarily call the poec "new" either I made the mistake of using newish when really I was just commenting on its abundance in the hobby.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Bread (Apr 5, 2017)

My finger is twitching 


Chris LXXIX said:


> Yeah, if you continue to keep an eye on TSS 'descriptions' (just for fun, I know you lives in the U.S so sadly you can't order from those, unless with the right papers) you would laugh, lol. Once I remember a 'rant' about a certain 'Baboon' temperament that cracked me up :-s
> 
> Here another, ah ah (and btw I disagree, genus _Hysterocrates _aren't that baddy)
> 
> l



My female (with sac btw) is from there, and she is REALLY evil!! - I'm told most Hysterocrates are pet holes, but she's very loving and comes out to greet you when you open the lid fangs a dripping and legs in the air.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Jeff23 (Apr 5, 2017)

Chris LXXIX said:


> Yeah, if you continue to keep an eye on TSS 'descriptions' (just for fun, I know you lives in the U.S so sadly you can't order from those, unless with the right papers) you would laugh, lol. Once I remember a 'rant' about a certain 'Baboon' temperament that cracked me up :-s
> 
> Here another, ah ah (and btw I disagree, genus _Hysterocrates _aren't that baddy)





Bread said:


> My finger is twitching
> 
> 
> 
> My female (with sac btw) is from there, and she is REALLY evil!! - I'm told most Hysterocrates are pet holes, but she's very loving and comes out to greet you when you open the lid fangs a dripping and legs in the air.


I have the mystery cup with my one freebie OW H. gigas sling that I haven't seen in that 32 oz cup since she climbed out of the vial and dashed into the premade burrow.  One day I will open the cup and....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bread (Apr 5, 2017)

Jeff23 said:


> I have the mystery cup with my one freebie OW H. gigas sling that I haven't seen in that 32 oz cup since she climbed out of the vial and dashed into the premade burrow.  One day I will open the cup and....


Gigas or pure?   btw @Chris LXXIX if my girls sack is good in a few weeks I'll have some nice pure slings from WC parents, you are welcome to one/some for postage

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## Jeff23 (Apr 5, 2017)

Bread said:


> Gigas or pure?   btw @Chris LXXIX if my girls sack is good in a few weeks I'll have some nice pure slings from WC parents, you are welcome to one/some for postage


Mine came from a legitimate tarantula breeder/seller, but I don't know about pure.  A lot of people seem to say this species is messed up pretty bad.  Even though I still kind of wish I had never got it since I have still only browsed OW's and not planned any orders, the opposite side of me actually likes it if I can make it come out more often.  I plan to try the water pond idea when I rehouse to see if that makes it a little more visible.

I am right now starting to rehouse my Psalmopoeus tarantulas that are getting big enough (my first tests on the next level of attitude).


----------



## penngomifan (Apr 5, 2017)

The Psalmopoeus victori is very pretty.  Love the Psalmopoeus species as far as looks go....


----------



## Bread (Apr 5, 2017)

Jeff23 said:


> Mine came from a legitimate tarantula breeder/seller, but I don't know about pure.  A lot of people seem to say this species is messed up pretty bad.  Even though I still kind of wish I had never got it since I have still only browsed OW's and not planned any orders, the opposite side of me actually likes it if I can make it come out more often.  I plan to try the water pond idea when I rehouse to see if that makes it a little more visible.
> 
> I am right now starting to rehouse my Psalmopoeus tarantulas that are getting big enough (my first tests on the next level of attitude).


Hehe, i have mine in a half/half setup with a mini pond and shes bitten through the liner, so be sure to go with a solid base.

Reactions: Helpful 1


----------



## Grimmdreadly (Apr 5, 2017)

As far as tarantulas go, not in price but availability, P.Smithi, T.santivicenti, M.balfouri (but those are becoming readily and cheaply available as is H.pulchripes), psalmopoeus sp. carribean diamond.

But oddly enough, everytime I save up enough to get 4-5 P.irminia nobody has any. Same goes for L.violocepes.


----------



## Grimmdreadly (Apr 5, 2017)

Jeff23 said:


> Here in the USA
> 
> Psalmopoeus Emeraldus
> Psalmopoeus victorii
> ...


Everytime I see any of the psalmopoeus species mentioned for sale, the seller is in Canada. If I were a younger man, I'd be definitely sneaking across the border. Haha

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Grimmdreadly (Apr 5, 2017)

viper69 said:


> I own a Hog Island Boa as well. I think they are gorgeous. I love how they change to a hypomelanistic look at night quite frequently.
> 
> I don't know about EU, but sadly in the USA, people have been crossing the Hog with normal BCI's in order to get the salmon pinks and orange saddles a bit. The progeny tend to look just like Hogs and sadly unscrupulous dealers sell them as Hogs.


I've been interested in Hogs for a while, but the reason I won't buy one is because of the hybridization you've mentioned. I have a hypo red tail boa that I got as a rescue, but I have declined breeding invitations because I cannot attest to her genetics. Boas in the states are extremely hybridized.


----------



## boina (Apr 6, 2017)

viper69 said:


> I own a Hog Island Boa as well. I think they are gorgeous. I love how they change to a hypomelanistic look at night quite frequently.
> 
> I don't know about EU, but sadly in the USA, people have been crossing the Hog with normal BCI's in order to get the salmon pinks and orange saddles a bit. The progeny tend to look just like Hogs and sadly unscrupulous dealers sell them as Hogs.


I didn't really keep up with snake breeding around here, but I know that a lot of new Boa "morphs" have enterend the scene in the last years. I got mine as a gift, but I used to think it is pure since the breeder only had Hogs. Nowadays I'm not that sure anymore since she's already at least 6 feet, but hey, there are somewhat larger Hogs around.


----------



## awiec (Apr 6, 2017)

johnny quango said:


> Not really expensive but rare
> Thrixopelma sp cajamarca
> Thrixopelma cyaneolum (males don't exist) if you don't believe me take a poll of T cyaneolum owners and ask male or female then sit back and watch.
> 
> Other rare species here in Europe have been mentioned although the prices are different from country to country


I also knew of two-three males in the US, the one Kelly Swift used to make a sac many years ago and one I tried to get my hands on recently but he got eaten by the guy who was first in line for him to be loaned too. I believe Paul Becker got one too but idk how that pairing went.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## viper69 (Apr 6, 2017)

boina said:


> I didn't really keep up with snake breeding around here, but I know that a lot of new Boa "morphs" have enterend the scene in the last years. I got mine as a gift, but I used to think it is pure since the breeder only had Hogs. Nowadays I'm not that sure anymore since she's already at least 6 feet, but hey, there are somewhat larger Hogs around.


Hogs generally range from 4-6 ft


----------



## viper69 (Apr 6, 2017)

Grimmdreadly said:


> I've been interested in Hogs for a while, but the reason I won't buy one is because of the hybridization you've mentioned. I have a hypo red tail boa that I got as a rescue, but I have declined breeding invitations because I cannot attest to her genetics. Boas in the states are extremely hybridized.


Yes it's a real problem. You really have to buy a Hog from a person who is known to breed Hogs, a truly reputable dealer, not just some snake on a table at a show. I've seen some gorgeous animals that were hybrids of varying types.

Probably THE best expert out there on small, insular boas now is Vinny Russo, google, and email him. In that email I would ask (unsure if he will provide this) if he's going to produce any, and if not, who would he recommend. Mention your concern about hybrids etc.

There are some other Hog breeders out there, but I do not know who they are, I come across them at herp shows.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## viper69 (Apr 6, 2017)

awiec said:


> I also knew of two-three males in the US, the one Kelly Swift used to make a sac many years ago and one I tried to get my hands on recently but he got eaten by the guy who was first in line for him to be loaned too. I believe Paul Becker got one too but idk how that pairing went.


I didn't know Kelly produced T. cyano's at one point..crap where was I...    Do you recall around when that was?


----------



## awiec (Apr 6, 2017)

viper69 said:


> I didn't know Kelly produced T. cyano's at one point..crap where was I...    Do you recall around when that was?


I believe it was about 5 or 6 years ago, think he said it was the 100th species he produced.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## boina (Apr 7, 2017)

viper69 said:


> Hogs generally range from 4-6 ft


Is that a subtle way to tell me that I should seriously consider that my XXL Hog is a hybrid? It could very well be, but I'm not planning to breed her anyway

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## viper69 (Apr 7, 2017)

boina said:


> Is that a subtle way to tell me that I should seriously consider that my XXL Hog is a hybrid? It could very well be, but I'm not planning to breed her anyway


I could in no accurate manner tell you that. Nor would I be subtle either.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Apr 7, 2017)

viper69 said:


> Vinny Russo, google, and email him


Ah ah, seems a name jumped out straight from Joe Petrosino and his 'Italian Branch' list 

Little Italy!


----------



## Swifty (Apr 8, 2017)

awiec said:


> I believe it was about 5 or 6 years ago, think he said it was the 100th species he produced.


No, my 100th species was Thrixopelma ockerti

Reactions: Like 3 | Award 1


----------



## viper69 (Apr 8, 2017)

Swifty said:


> No, my 100th species was Thrixopelma ockerti


Hahaha. Good to see you around Kelly. I had a feeling it was T. ockerti, but I wasn't 100% sure.


----------



## awiec (Apr 8, 2017)

Swifty said:


> No, my 100th species was Thrixopelma ockerti


My apologies, my memory is terrible, knew it was a thrixopelma of some sort

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Pmuticus704 (Apr 10, 2017)

boina said:


> Expensive/rare in Europe: Thrigmopoeus psychedelicus 2i: 135 Euro
> And:
> Pamphobeteus sp. solaris 0.1: 600 Euro!!!
> 
> Also rare in Europe: Aphonopelma everything, except seemanni. Somehow they don't make it across to Europe. I want an A. moderatum - have been looking for 5 years, never seen one for sale anywhere.


We want them in the US as well

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Pmuticus704 (Apr 10, 2017)

Bugmom said:


> That makes me so  But I am staunchly anti-hybridization, period. Especially with species that we don't have a lot of pure lineage of to begin with. Such as true dwarf boas.
> 
> Anyway, back to tarantulas. From what I've been told: Importing is expensive and risky. You misspell one thing and Fish & Game can just take that entire order and go "sorry, your loss" and the animals are given to a zoo or whatever... point is, you don't get them, and you're out the cost of the Ts, shipping, and import fees (which vary from species to species, yes, you pay PER SPIDER). Not to mention they can only come into authorized ports of entry. You can't have them delivered to your door, you have to pick them up at the  port, after the package has been inspected.
> 
> ...


That Revision only covers North American species unfortunately.  There are a ton of Mexican Aphonopelma that have not be Taxonomically identified so this is why you get the Aphonopelma sp. "whatever" still in the hobby.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Helpful 1


----------



## Vorax29 (May 1, 2017)

The 2 I'm searching for and can NOT find for sale are :

*Harpactira sp. Amanzimtoti River
and
*Ornithoctonus andersoni


----------



## 0311usmc (May 1, 2017)

I am having a hard time finding a true T.blondi. I have the stirmi and apophysis which is my avatar picture, but finding a blondi is tuff. When I do find one its always a stirmi. One day I will have a blondi until then I will just enjoy the other 2.


----------



## advan (May 2, 2017)

MOD NOTE:

Linking to dealer websites is not allowed. Nor is posting photos that do not belong to you.


----------



## ThisMeansWAR (May 3, 2017)

Paiige said:


> Typhochlaena seladonia


Hear hear. In Europe you can get one for 520 USD...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ThisMeansWAR (May 3, 2017)

nicodimus22 said:


> The most _expensive_ I've seen is Xenesthis sp. blue. Not sure if that means that they're really rare, but often that is the case with supply and demand.
> 
> 400 bucks.


Interesting! They are available here in EU for around 130 USD.


----------



## Chevron34 (Mar 2, 2018)

boina said:


> Expensive/rare in Europe: Thrigmopoeus psychedelicus 2i: 135 Euro
> And:
> Pamphobeteus sp. solaris 0.1: 600 Euro!!!
> 
> Also rare in Europe: Aphonopelma everything, except seemanni. Somehow they don't make it across to Europe. I want an A. moderatum - have been looking for 5 years, never seen one for sale anywhere.


If you are still looking for Aphonopelma spices Tarantula Canada has some species now. I don't know about the shipping though.


----------



## FrDoc (Mar 2, 2018)

Chris LXXIX said:


> I don't know if this _Theraphosidae _is worth the money they ask, but IMO not so common indeed. The name, 'rufus', cracks me up because reminds me of an ignorant and lovely U.S redneck farmer.
> 
> 'rufus'... muahahahah :-s


Evangelium Secundum Marcum 15:21, et Epistola B. Pauli Apostoli ad Romanus 16:13

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Coiled Colt (Mar 2, 2018)

Know this is from May 2017, but The Spider Shop has:
*Brazilian Jewels (Typhochlaena seladonia)


*

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## lateapexpredator (Mar 2, 2018)

Ive been searching for an Aviculara hirschii since I found out they existed and haven't been able to find anything recent on them


----------



## Dennis Nedry (Mar 3, 2018)

Phlogius sp "black" is really hard to find here, rattlesnake tarantulas go for a huge amount of money when they pop up once in a blue moon, I've only ever seen or heard of one individual red colour form coremiocnemis tropix from a guy on Facebook and its an absolute stunner and there's supposedly "diving tarantulas" in Queensland. There's also apparently Australian arboreal tarantulas which are yet to even be properly recognised as something that exists let alone entering the hobby.

There's some super rare, undiscovered and interesting Aussie Ts that I'd love to see enter the hobby


----------



## Mojo288 (Mar 3, 2018)

Speaking of the moderatum, is a 4" female worth 150? (hopefully this is on topic enough to not count as a tangent >.<)


----------



## nicodimus22 (Mar 3, 2018)

Mojo288 said:


> Speaking of the moderatum, is a 4" female worth 150? (hopefully this is on topic enough to not count as a tangent >.<)


I'm not an expert on value, but I know a place that has tiny A. moderatum slings for $65. So, it's not a cheap sling. Adults are probably not cheap either.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Leonardo the Mage (Apr 16, 2018)

Mojo288 said:


> Speaking of the moderatum, is a 4" female worth 150? (hopefully this is on topic enough to not count as a tangent >.<)


Tarantula Canada has 2" unsexed juveniles for over $300 Canadian, so that sounds pretty good.


----------



## GaMeR (Apr 16, 2018)

The Grym Reaper said:


> Typhochlaena seladonia
> Chilobrachys sp. "electric blue"
> Thrigmopoeus psychedelicus


What's other name for Chilobrachys sp blue?
If you've meant on C.dyscolus I have almost adult female, it is the one on my profile pic currently, but I dont remember it being too expensive?


----------



## basin79 (Apr 16, 2018)

GaMeR said:


> What's other name for Chilobrachys sp blue?
> If you meant on C.dyscolus I have almost adult female, it is the one on my profile pic currently, but I dont remember it being too expensive?


Not the same tarantula.


----------



## The Grym Reaper (Apr 16, 2018)

GaMeR said:


> What's other name for Chilobrachys sp blue?
> If you've meant on C.dyscolus I have almost adult female, it is the one on my profile pic currently, but I dont remember it being too expensive?


Electric Blue Earth Tiger or something like that, it's not the same as dyscolus blue.

They were around £100 for a sling but they've dropped in price considerably since that post, slings are about £30 a pop now.


----------



## Wolfspidurguy (Apr 19, 2018)

penngomifan said:


> Curious what are some of the rare hard to get species in the hobby?  How about New species that have yet to become of abundance in the hobby?  Back when I was a Teen it seems some of the NOW hard to finds were not so much so.


like i said in another thread the rarest T is the brachypelma albopilosum and i happen to be one of the only people on earth who owns one

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## esa space station (Oct 19, 2018)

0311usmc said:


> I am having a hard time finding a true T.blondi. I have the stirmi and apophysis which is my avatar picture, but finding a blondi is tuff. When I do find one its always a stirmi. One day I will have a blondi until then I will just enjoy the other 2.


There are plenty about in eu that ship to uk look online at spiderstore.de i to got fed up of not being able to get them!


----------



## antinous (Oct 19, 2018)

esa space station said:


> There are plenty about in eu that ship to uk look online at spiderstore.de i to got fed up of not being able to get them!


Sadly he's in the US and not Europe. But they are becoming more 'common' in the hobby. Downside is they're a pretty penny. I myself have been eyeing up some _Pamphobeteus _species, especially _insignis _and _mascara _but I'[ll just wait a year or two and see if they drop in price.


----------



## Greasylake (Oct 19, 2018)

esa space station said:


> There are plenty about in eu that ship to uk look online at spiderstore.de i to got fed up of not being able to get them!


He's from Utah not the UK.


----------



## Greasylake (Oct 19, 2018)

Double post.


----------



## esa space station (Oct 19, 2018)

Phormic28 said:


> Sadly he's in the US and not Europe. But they are becoming more 'common' in the hobby. Downside is they're a pretty penny. I myself have been eyeing up some _Pamphobeteus _species, especially _insignis _and _mascara _but I'[ll just wait a year or two and see if they drop in price.


Im obviously not their regional sales agent but they do ship worldwide hence said feedback from various countrys if this any help to someone.purchased of recent would reccomend!


----------



## antinous (Oct 19, 2018)

esa space station said:


> Im obviously not their regional sales agent but they do ship worldwide hence said feedback from various countrys if this any help to someone.purchased of recent would reccomend!


You must have a permit/license to import Ts from another country. If you don't, it's illegal and you can be fined a very large amount. Permits are very expensive and not something the normal hobbyist would get. Those who have purchased them without permits are brown boxing and if caught can ruin the hobby for others here in the states.


----------



## esa space station (Oct 19, 2018)

Phormic28 said:


> You must have a permit/license to import Ts from another country. If you don't, it's illegal and you can be fined a very large amount. Permits are very expensive and not something the normal hobbyist would get. Those who have purchased them without permits are brown boxing and if caught can ruin the hobby for others here in the states.


AaaH sorry i wasnt aware of us customs procedures etc i can see how that would be a problem .i know there are dealers in america of t blondi .paul becker???maybe fran on here could help


----------



## 0311usmc (Oct 19, 2018)

esa space station said:


> There are plenty about in eu that ship to uk look online at spiderstore.de i to got fed up of not being able to get them!


I would want to see the actual tarantula to confirm with my own eyes that it is indeed a true T.blondi. My 2nd tarantula was a T.stirmi I bought in 2009. I bought it labeled as goliath bird eater so I assumed T.blondi. I had a friend come over sometime after I got it to check it out. He said that's not a Blondie that's a stirmi. I said what is that. He said that there are 3 species of goliath bird eater and I was like what, I just thought there was one specie. I bought the apophysis sometime after but haven't seen an actual T.blondie in person just stirmis labeled as such in pet stores. I have been to an Expo but all they had were G.roseas and a ton of brachys and some avics. I will wait till i find one in person, money isn't an issue I will pay however much, one day.


----------



## antinous (Oct 19, 2018)

0311usmc said:


> I would want to see the actual tarantula to confirm with my own eyes that it is indeed a true T.blondi. My 2nd tarantula was a T.stirmi I bought in 2009. I bought it labeled as goliath bird eater so I assumed T.blondi. I had a friend come over sometime after I got it to check it out. He said that's not a Blondie that's a stirmi. I said what is that. He said that there are 3 species of goliath bird eater and I was like what, I just thought there was one specie. I bought the apophysis sometime after but haven't seen an actual T.blondie in person just stirmis labeled as such in pet stores. I have been to an Expo but all they had were G.roseas and a ton of brachys and some avics. I will wait till i find one in person, money isn't an issue I will pay however much, one day.


Check out the classifieds, and if you want I can PM you a dealer who has one that I saw at a recent expo. I’ve seen a decent amount for sale recently.


----------



## Greasylake (Oct 19, 2018)

@0311usmc I know of a reputable dealer who bred blondi, I've seen the slings myself at an expo while I was picking up one of my MMs on loan, I don't know if they still have them in stock but i can send you their site.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 0311usmc (Oct 19, 2018)

Phormic28 said:


> Check out the classifieds, and if you want I can PM you a dealer who has one that I saw at a recent expo. I’ve seen a decent amount for sale recently.[/QUOTE
> 
> Thanks bro I appreciate that. I am not in any hurry to get one at the moment, hunting season is here and if im not working i am in the marshlands but I do have 5 tarantulas on the wish list that I really want, a T.blondie, P.rufilata, P.striata, S.calceatum and a C.vonwirthi. Guarantee I will have at least 2 of them before Christmas though.


----------



## esa space station (Oct 19, 2018)

0311usmc said:


> I would want to see the actual tarantula to confirm with my own eyes that it is indeed a true T.blondi. My 2nd tarantula was a T.stirmi I bought in 2009. I bought it labeled as goliath bird eater so I assumed T.blondi. I had a friend come over sometime after I got it to check it out. He said that's not a Blondie that's a stirmi. I said what is that. He said that there are 3 species of goliath bird eater and I was like what, I just thought there was one specie. I bought the apophysis sometime after but haven't seen an actual T.blondie in person just stirmis labeled as such in pet stores. I have been to an Expo but all they had were G.roseas and a ton of brachys and some avics. I will wait till i find one in person, money isn't an issue I will pay however much, one day.


----------



## esa space station (Oct 19, 2018)

0311usmc said:


> I would want to see the actual tarantula to confirm with my own eyes that it is indeed a true T.blondi. My 2nd tarantula was a T.stirmi I bought in 2009. I bought it labeled as goliath bird eater so I assumed T.blondi. I had a friend come over sometime after I got it to check it out. He said that's not a Blondie that's a stirmi. I said what is that. He said that there are 3 species of goliath bird eater and I was like what, I just thought there was one specie. I bought the apophysis sometime after but haven't seen an actual T.blondie in person just stirmis labeled as such in pet stores. I have been to an Expo but all they had were G.roseas and a ton of brachys and some avics. I will wait till i find one in person, money isn't an issue I will pay however much, one day.


I dont blame u mate .lots on here who will point u in right direction theym a bit hard to come by slways slings somewhere tho


----------

